# Sweerbriar Dam



## magicmilk (Feb 7, 2005)

Has anybody been out to Sweetbriar dam this past weekend? Thinking about going out there this weekend and giving it a try. How thick is the ice? Are the fish biting??


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Ice is iffy, watch out for the pressure ridges as well.

Have not fished it too much this year but every time caught some fish, not alot but some.


----------



## tonyfishmaster (Jan 7, 2006)

well myself i wouldnt waist your time on that lake! there just not bitting on lake !wait till late ice i am.but if you do go try the edges on nouth side ,just watch for bad ice !! if you dont do good there ,you can go over to fish creek it is about 12 miles to the south of there .so realy a guy can make aday of it and hit both of them!!


----------

